# kh for glass catfish with neon tetras



## canissapien (11 mo ago)

I have both neon tetras and glass catfish in my tank, and I see a lot of articles for glass cats list neon tetras as good tankmates. But I also see that glass cats need a kh of 4-12, and neons prefer 0-2. I also have co2 injection for my plants, and a few cherry shrimp. My kh is currently around 5. My question is how would you balance the needs between the two species? Is one a 'need' and the other a 'prefers'? Is splitting the difference at about 3 the way to go? And are pH swings caused by a lack of kh buffer for the CO2 injection more dangerous for the tetras than a higher kh?
Thanks in advance!


----------

